# Camping on Board 2011



## peejay

I've been having a look around for camping on board options on the long routes for 2011.

Things appear to have changed from previous years....

*Minoan*

Venice - Greece, 'Camping on board' available Apr - Oct.

http://www.minoan.gr/en/offers/camping-on-board

Ancona - Greece, 'All Inclusive Camping' available Apr - Oct.

http://www.minoan.gr/en/offers/all-inclusive-camping

*Anek*

Venice - Greece, 'Camper Special' available all year.

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod/AllOffers#offid_11030

Ancona - Greece, 'Camping on Board' available Apr - Oct.

*Superfast*

Venice - Greece, Superfast don't sail from Venice.

Ancona - Greece, 'Camping on Board' available Apr - Oct.

http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=307&loc=2

So if I've got this correct, salient points are...

The only company offering 'camping on board' on the Venice route this year is Minoan.
The only companies offering 'camping on board' on the Ancona route this year are Anek and Superfast.

The Anek 'Camper special' on the Venice route and the Minoan 'All inclusive Camping' on the Ancona route options give an inside cabin for the price of 'deck passage', electric hook up, but no access to the van during the crossing.
In addition, Minoan also throw in a 'free meal' for each booking and interestingly, the Anek offer is valid 'all year'.

Pete

ps, the websites aren't the easiest to navigate through so no guarantees of accuracy, double check the info yourselves before booking.


----------



## hannah29

we have just booked minoan ancona - igoumenitsa on the 6th august - 8 meter camper 2 adults, 2 youths and 1 child, 2 rooms and a meal each for £360
checked all other ferries on similar routes and couldn't get anything under £600 even with camping on board. we are very happy - also got a 20% discount for joining up to the minoan points card. we are very happy with that for the time of year we are going


----------



## Don_Madge

Just to confirm PJ's post, I'll lifted this from Magbaz it might be a help to some:-

"So the season turned, clocks were put forward throughout Europe for 'Summer Time' and the end of March heralded the 'Camping on Board' season for ferries between Greece and Italy. Our thoughts turned to an April journey back across Europe, starting with a boat to Ancona. Three ferry lines operate this route: Superfast (Patras to Ancona or to Bari), Minoan (Patras to Ancona or to Venice) and ANEK (ditto).

Phoning the various agents in Patras, we learnt that for 2011 things have changed slightly. Superfast (generally the most expensive) still have Camping on Board between 1 April and 31 October and are offering reductions of 45% on early booking for vehicles up to 6m long (which doesn't help those of us in larger motorhomes). Minoan allow Camping on Board to Venice, but on their Ancona-bound ferries this is no longer possible - instead, they offer a free cabin to those travelling with a caravan, camper or motorhome. ANEK, on the other hand, still have Camping on Board to Ancona, but not to Venice - and they offer a free cabin, dinner and breakfast for campers etc taking this longer voyage. However, all this could be subject to change at any time! Check out the websites at: www.superfast.com , www.minoan.gr and www.anek.gr .

In addition to all this, flexible pricing now applies on some of these ferry lines, as on cross-Channel ferries. It is no longer advisable just to turn up at the terminal and buy a ticket (this was our previous recommendation). Booking online is also not recommended nor is it always possible - use the telephone well in advance to discover the best offer and lowest fare for you and your motorhome. Use the website to see what special offers there may be and then get the phone number nearest to you. In Greece, we always ring the numbers in Patras.

When all this becomes too much for our patience, we consider again driving to or from Greece overland. Albania, Macedonia, Montenegro, Bosnia, Croatia, Slovenia et al, all beckon. Have a look at our article: To Greece by Sea of by Land."

See also http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1139/267/ for more info.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## provencal

Since booking with Anek in mid January for camping on deck from Venice to Patras, we were shocked to find on arrival at the port last week that this was not to be. We were given a cabin for no extra charge and electricity was provided for the van, but there is no access to vehicles during the voyage.

Anek are still advertising "Camping on Deck" but now also have the "Camper Special" which is what we had. The cabin was superb but having to pack clothes and food for a 30 hour passage, whilst waiting to board, did not go down well. Incidentally, there was a 220v continental socket in the cabin, which could have provided power for our kettle if we had known in advance. Food onboard is expensive and a cardboard cupful of hot water and a teabag costs €2.70. We are told that the return to Ancona will be "on deck" but who knows?

Another shock was the price of diesel in Greece. Before leaving, I had downloaded the AA report for April and we had been pleased to pay €1.145 a litre in Luxembourg. The AA said that Greece was €0.006 cheaper than Italy, so we entered with an empty tank. Not so: We paid €1.485 against €1.38 in Italy.

The ferry was a couple of hours late arriving and midnight in the ferry port was no place to sleep. Hoards of illegals were trying to break open lorry doors, so we went to two of Peejay's wildcamping sites close by. They were empty of vans but lots of swarthy young men were around. We finished up wilding in the Carrefour carpark.

We are now at Kato Alissos and last night were talking to someone from ACSI who had (somewhere else) negotiated the first Greek ACSI card deal. The ACSI card will work in Greece from next year.

Hope this may be of use to someone,

Brian


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks all for the information. What a shame if camping-on-board goes altogether. It's a great experience. Is it because they can pack more vehicles in if there is no access during the voyage or what ?

G


----------



## provencal

The ACSI people we were talking to last night said that it depends on which flag the company sails under. Apparently the Greek shipping regulations are more relaxed and it has not yet been recognised as unsafe by them.

Thanks for your reply,

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge

Brian/Chris,

ANEK sail under the Greek flag like most of the ships operating the Italy - Greek route.   

On the Venice route only the F/B KRITI II has the camping on board option that is according to the ANEK website. :? :? 

I know that one of the new Minoan line boats on the same route does not have the camping on board facility.   

It seems that some of the newer boats to not have the half open deck that is required for the camping on board. Also if the do have the half deck the refrigerated trucks and cattle floats take priority over motorhomes.  

I think there might be a few more disappointed campers this year.  

As Chris has said it is an experience especially sailing into Venice on a sunny spring morning.

Bye the way does anybody know where Peejay has got to? I know he retires this month but he has not logged on since the 1st May.

Don


----------



## musicbus

Have to say Minoan are excellent - just did Venice - Patras. Due to a phantom 12volt problem delayed my trip twice in three days - they quickly confirmed my new booking at no extra charge - rolled up for the tickets at Venice - not a problem.

Service with a smile - excellent voyage I will not hesitate to do again.

A week in the Pellopponesos thus far - lots for free camping Thank you Peejay plenty of sunshine Oyster IPCopter working like a dream!

I may never come back


----------



## K1m

I am off in a couple of weeks for an extended tour, I will be in Dubrovnik at the end of August and was thinking of crossing to Ancona then onto Patras, see a couple of Islands then back to Patras for a ferry to Venice and the drive home.

Is there a great saving to be made by booking ferry crossings in advance ( but, be tied to dates ) or just show up and get next available ferry. I see September is low season again.

Any advice? Please.


----------



## Don_Madge

K1m said:


> I am off in a couple of weeks for an extended tour, I will be in Dubrovnik at the end of August and was thinking of crossing to Ancona then onto Patras, see a couple of Islands then back to Patras for a ferry to Venice and the drive home.
> 
> Is there a great saving to be made by booking ferry crossings in advance ( but, be tied to dates ) or just show up and get next available ferry. I see September is low season again.
> 
> Any advice? Please.


It might be better using the Dubrovnik - Bari ferry and then on to Patras. See http://www.directferries.co.uk/dubrovnik_bari_ferry.htm
The Dubrovnik to Bari ferries can be pretty grim. 8O 8O

Have you thought about driving via Montenegro and Albania. The coastal route through Albania is not a bad road now. We did it April/May 2010 ans they were improving the road then.

See http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/948/30/

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Bimobil

I am in greece for the first time in the MH right now.

Crossed venice-igonometsa with minoan lines camping on deck...was superb!!
No problems at Venice for the 1700 sailing, just a little chaotic loading.
We are on Lefkada staying with friends for a couple of days before heading for a tour of the mani.

I must say fuel is around 1.43 to 1.45  

Stopped of in Parga first night and there seems to be a lot of offers in the more touristy tavernas this year(2 for ones,and meal deals) but prices seem to be the same as last year.

You can still eat away from the coast for 10 euro per head with drinks in the villages.

Stock up on Italian wine before leaving as only barrel wine is cheap.

Any recommendations on campsites-patra to stoupa and beyond for route back to Igonontsa please?

28 degrees and sunny here  well worth the trip down, why dont more brits come here? lots of Italian and german vans.

Many thanks to MHF members for the excellent free/cheap route calais to venice.

Enjoy the british weather :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Darren


----------



## provencal

We crossed Igomenitsa - Ancona on 22/6 after some anxiety. Ferries were on strike the previous Wednesday (15/6) and all the ships were in the wrong places, according to the shipping movement information from the internet. Our ship, the Hellenic Spirit, was running on the Venice route and none of the rest of the Anek fleet was free.
We turned up early at the port and were told that we had been transferred to the Superfast XI, and that Anek and Superfast are the same company. The ship arrived and we were relieved to be on our way, despite the loading chaos at both ends of the voyage.
With regard to Darren's request, we thought the Nicholas I site at Palaia Epidavros was good, with easy access to the town, and enjoyed the private aire at Plaka, just south of Leonido (€5).
We wild camped in Preveza but the best find was campsite Santa Maura, just south of Nydri on Lefkada. Down a steep narrow road, but a superb bay (and free wifi) at the bottom. Don't know whether you've time for much of mainland Greece but camping Apollon (avoid the restuarant) at Delphi and Vrachos (for Meteora) were good.
Money was a problem with most garages and campsites not accepting cards. Prices seemed quite a bit higher than last year.
We're enjoying the more normal temperatures near Lake Lugano on the way back.
Suprised no-one else has replied,
Brian


----------



## Don_Madge

provencal said:


> We turned up early at the port and were told that we had been transferred to the Superfast XI, and that Anek and Superfast are the same company.


Hi Brian,

Glad to hear you finally made it OK to Italy, the joys of Greek ferries. 8O

It appears that ANEK signed an agreement withe the Attica group who own Superfast and Blue Star ferries. See

HERE that does not sound good to the paying passengers.

Minoan Lines are part of the Grimaldi group so there's still some competition.

Do


----------



## peejay

Hi Brian,

Glad to see you're back in one piece.  

A thumbs up for the Plaka aire from me too. We stayed there last year, nothing fancy, but it was a very handy place to catch up with your washing etc. I liked the privacy arrangements for the cold shower outside the wash block, just a small curtain, I had to stand guard while Judy had a shower. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp

Just thought I would post a picture of the Price list on Anek Lines, I buy bottles of Jack Daniels in Greece at about €24 for a liter bottle, Bought 2 X 1 liter bottles on P&O to Zeebrugge in June this year for £40.

Look at price on here.


----------



## peejay

I'd stick to Ouzo Les :lol: 

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp

peejay said:


> I'd stick to Ouzo Les :lol:
> 
> Pete


 :lol: :lol: I Did Pete, It was a DRY trip. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Don_Madge

SaddleTramp said:


> Just thought I would post a picture of the Price list on Anek Lines, I buy bottles of Jack Daniels in Greece at about €24 for a liter bottle, Bought 2 X 1 liter bottles on P&O to Zeebrugge in June this year for £40.
> 
> Look at price on here.


Hi Les,

Seeing those prices being "TT" is a lot easier to live with. 

don


----------



## helenoftroy

Glad you're enjoying Greece- it's great isn't it? It's well worth the effort of getting there.........and you don't need your coat! As for recommendations for campsites- there's lots we like. If you;ve got time, go to www.magbaztravels.com, click on 'Fellow Travellers' then scroll down to Maggie Bevis and there's an account of our trip in 2006 with campsite details. We've been every year since.....can't resist it! I'm not sure if you've seen Peejays Greek stopovers on this site but it's an excellent resource ( also on magbaztravels) We like Aginara Beach at Glyffa ( goood swimming, nice restaurant but stock up before you get there as the shop is small). We usually start the holiday there then go to Kyparissia as it's a bustling small town, full of lots of little shops,campsite by the beach. There's too many for me to list here so I'll stop.....but if you want any help pm me.


----------



## Addie

Can anyone advice the where to begin to look for the cheapest route out of Greece to Italy (any ports) with our 5.9m van? Camp on board or cabin I don't mind - so long as it's cheap!

So many operators looks like a few hours research required:

http://www.greece-ferries.com/camping.asp

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grizzly

Addie said:


> Can anyone advice the where to begin to look for the cheapest route out of Greece to Italy (any ports) with our 5.9m van? Camp on board or cabin I don't mind - so long as it's cheap!


Pitch up at either Igoumenitsa or Patras and go round the ferry company offices. That way you are in a position to bargain for a last minute sailing. If your schedule is not too tight then you can always wait a night or so.

G


----------



## Don_Madge

Addie said:


> Can anyone advice the where to begin to look for the cheapest route out of Greece to Italy (any ports) with our 5.9m van? Camp on board or cabin I don't mind - so long as it's cheap!
> 
> So many operators looks like a few hours research required:
> 
> http://www.greece-ferries.com/camping.asp
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Adam,

I know you are in Romania so worked out some prices from Igoumenitsa to Brindisi, Ancona and Venice and driving involved to Milan. I've used Milan so you can see the driving involved from each port. The price from Patras is usually about the same.

I've worked the price out for camping on board low season.

Igoumenitsa to Brindisi €159 with Endeavor lines.

Igoumenitsa to Ancona €224 with Minoan

Igoumenitsa to Venice €231 with ANEK

Also approximate driving distances

Brindisi to Milan 630 miles

Ancona to Milan 270 miles

Venice to Milan 175 miles.

For me it would be Igoumenitsa to Venice but the choice is yours.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

